# 2008 Fox forks?



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

I just picked up the May issue of Decline today, and I couldn't help but notice the Fox 36 ad I saw. New colors (kinda), 20mm quick release system, hollow forged axle, post mounts? I wish I could figure out my scanner, I'd post a pic...

I also got the Outside Magazine Buyer's guide, and there was another Fox ad about the F-Series forks. There's now an 80mm, 100mm, and a new 120mm travel version.



Edit: I just realized I picked up the May issue, after I bought the June issue last week. There's a 2 page ad in the May issue, and a 1 page ad in the June issue.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

F-series? Doesn't Ford already do this?

I would never buy a fox - 20mm fork. None of them are anywhere near the performance of a Marz.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

Fox already has an F-Series, it's their XC line. Just 120mm travel version is new.

I'm sorry you don't like the Fox 36. I don't have one, personally, I have a Pike, the poor man's 36. :thumbsup: 

So I can't say I know how they compare, but I think it's funny I've seen no other info on any changes on their line up, this seems so subtle.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

I took some pictures:


----------



## JoshG (Oct 16, 2004)

I saw the new ad campaign too. I think there was some info from sea otter...a quick search turned up: 
http://bikemag.com/features/onlineexclusive/Fox-08-Preview/index.html


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

cool.................


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

What is the performance difference between TALAS, FLoat and Vanilla? I have allways wondered about it..


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

yep..

https://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/features/sea_otter_407


----------



## TIMBERRR (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks kinda like the Maverick quick release. HMMMMM.


----------



## JoshG (Oct 16, 2004)

Looks like everything is loaded up on Fox's tech site:
tech site
but better yet straight to the 2008 bad a$$ help site: 
https://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/08/eng/2008_om_eng.htm

Props to Fox for having such impressive web tech help.

Taste of the 20QR


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

I was hoping they made the 36 Van with 160-170 adjustable travel at the same weight as a current Van so I can ditch the Boxxer Ride.

The quick release reminds me of the old RS Tulios.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

looks sickkk


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Anyone can answer my question?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Anyone can answer my question?


well.. performance wise they *should *be similar damping-wise.. since the damper is the same... however since the springs vary they behave differently

TALAS: linear air spring, travel externally adjustable
FLOAT: air spring (less linear than TALAS)
Vanilla: coil

what exactly do you look in the comparison, Tacu?


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Anyone can answer my question?


Don't their specs mention the features of each fork?

Are you wondering how they perform in comparison? Since they aren't released yet, nobody will be able to answer that question, yet.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

the new axle is like the old rockshox Tulio mixxed with the new maxle. 

I have a "inside" source "predicting" a fox 40 RC2 float.........yes air spring 40. 5.7lbs apparently...........this message will self-destruct


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

As far as stiction goes, the Talas has the most by a significant amount, then the Air, then the Van.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> What is the performance difference between TALAS, FLoat and Vanilla? I have allways wondered about it..


I think the vanilla runs 2 coils, Float coil/air assist and the TALAS is air spring only

I can't say much for preformance difference, I'd prefer 32/36 vanilla or 36 float, I am too fat for talas air springs


----------



## demo_slug (Jan 1, 2005)

bighitboy said:


> the new axle is like the old rockshox Tulio mixxed with the new maxle.
> 
> I have a "inside" source "predicting" a fox 40 RC2 float.........yes air spring 40. 5.7lbs apparently...........this message will self-destruct


I want a talas 40.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

fsrxc said:


> Don't their specs mention the features of each fork?
> 
> Are you wondering how they perform in comparison? Since they aren't released yet, nobody will be able to answer that question, yet.


I was refeering to existent Talas, Float and Vanillas, not this ones..... I'm not dumb

In performance I mean as if which one feels more plush, whilch one absorbs bumps better (my 66sl absorbs differently from a 66rc2x and they have the same damper (rc2)) and also which one feels more progressive/lineal.

My question has been answered partially


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

The Talas blows through travel and is a bit sticky (I don't like it) and the Van feels really nice and it ramps up slightly in the end, it feels really awesome. I've never ridden a Float.


----------



## X777 (May 10, 2007)

personaly i think van is lovely fork for AM but when it comes to jumping it's just linear piece of s**t...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Karupshun said:


> I think the vanilla runs 2 coils, *Float coil/air assist *and the TALAS is air spring only
> 
> I can't say much for preformance difference, I'd prefer 32/36 vanilla or 36 float, I am too fat for talas air springs


a small correction... the float has and air positive spring only.. the coil on the shaft is the negative spring...


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

my bike shop already has some........ they look sick


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

yup:

The float and vanilla have very low stiction, with the float easily being the plushest feeling air forks on earth. The TALAS has a little more stiction but all the travel adjustments and a more linear spring. FLOAT forx are by far my favorite--- lightest weight of all, insanely good plushness ( better than my coil Super T from Marz-- no sh_t), and the get very progressive at the end of the stroke. Pretty much the best 100mm mountaincross/DJ forx you could ever buy


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

any idea when the new DHX's will be out or where I can find some info on them


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Karupshun said:


> I think the vanilla runs 2 coils, Float coil/air assist and the TALAS is air spring only
> 
> I can't say much for preformance difference, I'd prefer 32/36 vanilla or 36 float, I am too fat for talas air springs


The Vanilla has 1 coil, in the left leg. Right leg is just the damper.

Pretty much what everyone else said, performance wise. Vanilla's are obviously the heaviest, and are smoothest. Float's are light, and pretty darn buttery. Talas is between on the weight, and feels stickyest. I demoed a 36 Talas, and felt like the small bump sensitivity wasn't there. I own a 36 Van, and it's incredibly plush.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

I own a Talas and I tell ya it may not be the best on the small bumps but it's pretty darn good. Thats what you expect from a big $$$ fork. But for some reason, when you lower the fork below 140mm-ish (I have the old Talas 1 system) The fork looses alot if not all it's stiction. Is there an explanation for this? I use it for 4x and climbing in the lower travel settings and, ironically, i don't want it to be plusher.
I would rather have it plush at full travel and have stiction at lower travel.


----------



## X777 (May 10, 2007)

new dhx????????


----------



## sus13 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> The Talas blows through travel and is a bit sticky (I don't like it)...


After a season of riding my Talas is sticky... and has no problem getting full travel (run a lower psi). Kinda matches my DHX Air on stickness and blowthroughfulness.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

ill have one
whose buying ?


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

The 2008 stuff looks sick!!!


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

Started with RS Indy S 50m 3.3# on my steel HT. Tried 80mm Sid. Have on 5.5# M' Z1 QR 130mm now. A '08 Fox Van 160mm would get mo plush and fun. Chopper Magic Ride. Booohhh Yaahhh!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

looks sick.....


----------

